# How to make?... Part 2



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok, I got my chicks to eat out of my hand. Now, how do I make them not horrifyingly terrified of me? :S


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Kepp feeding them , touching them, holding them, ect. Put your hand in the brooder low and not just fly down from the top.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok so that's what I was doing wrong.


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> Ok so that's what I was doing wrong.


I get a warmer recption if I keep my fingers curled under when I first put my hand in. I think they believe the pointer finger by iteslf is a snake or something...


----------

